# Help others to help you



## pro-petz (Nov 14, 2012)

Just my opinion. When asking for help with any health issues it is best to give as much information as possible, noth environmental and any medical history, pairing history as you possibly can.

eg good format would be a brief description of the problem followed by as much information regarding medical history of individual or parents as possible followed by housing and environment eg bedding, substrate, temperature, humidity, cleasning materials used.

This kind of format I think would help others to help you in determining if the problem is a simple as a respiratory infection/allergy brought about by bedding, substrate or even from possible use of air freshners or even soap on your hands, to more complex genetical problems/

Basically the more information you can give the better others can help as this would save time in waiting for response to questions that may relate to housing or medical history etc before any advice could be given, the same would apply even if you took the animal to a vet the more information you can give helps to diagnose an ailment so much quicker.

Providing warmth and fluids are the two main factors with any sick animal initially


----------

